# Doppler



## buffalo (Apr 12, 2009)

Our ultrasound tech uses the doppler, on our OB patients. I would like to know if if there is a patricular procedure code we can bill with? And we charge extra for the doppler along with the ultrasound?  Thanyou Sharon


----------



## amjordan (Apr 16, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge there is not a code just for the Doppler.  There are specific Fetal Doppler Scan codes 76820 and 76821 and then the Doppler Echo 76827 and 76828.  

Are the orders for the Ultrasounds asking for the Doppler or is the tech using the Doppler because it's available?


----------



## martha37 (May 1, 2009)

are you talking about duplex scan?


----------



## sjackson (May 6, 2009)

What type of doppler is the tech doing?  (Fetal heart, unbilical artery, etc.)

look at codes 76820 to 76828.


----------



## kkonkle (May 22, 2009)

I just started coding for a Rad and he has asked me the same...can he code separately for the doppler.  I do not see a code description that fits to add to the existing charge of 76811.

When the Rad dictates the heart and beats, I believe it is included in the detailed fetal anatomic exam.  Yet, my Rad has been told by "other coders" that he can charge additional for using doppler.  Any feedback on this subject is appreciated.


----------

